# Ethan Ralph what if?



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

for events and what if scenarios related to ethan ralph.
once tampa is over this can serve as an off-topic board.
random updates.
favourite killstream moments or favourite arc from behind bars to gg to ibs him lurking on /cow/.

example what if ethan went to rehab after he was released from jail and never returned to the Internet?
what if the sex tape was never released? or if ralph stayed away from ibs?

event
tweet/archive




when this thread about ethan allegedly doing meth went up, he responded to the allegation on twitter.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-smokes-meth-on-stream.81399/
		





inspired by the Chris random updates and what if board.
if one of the updates turns into an ongoing saga it'll be added to gunt report thread...


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

What if gunt dsp YandereDev Tommy Tooter Vordrak formed an alliance?

What does he mean internet isn't irl?
He broadcasts his entire life


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

tweet/archive



his website is as riveting as ever...
there's a feed of his twiter on his site.
'Im a twitter fag' ethan ralph 


			https://theralphretort.com


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 13, 2020)

If Ethan went to rehab after jail and left the internet I honestly have no idea what he would do. Not having ever worked a proper job leaves his resume very unpalatable to potential employers. Although, if he was at the weight that he was when he left prison he would be able to do some manual labour jobs or even deliver food via uber eats like Mundane Matt.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

Simply Outplayed said:


> If Ethan went to rehab after jail and left the internet I honestly have no idea what he would do. Not having ever worked a proper job leaves his resume very unpalatable to potential employers. Although, if he was at the weight that he was when he left prison he would be able to do some manual labour jobs or even deliver food via uber eats like Mundane Matt.


and he has a degree in what political science?
if his ego permitted it he could write articles and keep his head down, yet he wants the attention positive or negative.



keep up-to-date with ethans tweets here.
his ex Faith Vickers here.
read about how ethan deals with the law here.
check on the current tampa trip here.
the thread on Matthew Vickers grandfather of the demon baby here.
stop by the thread of ethans only paid co-host here.
the gunts fling pantsu, proper op merged thanks to jannie josh here.
view the original  thread here.
get your gunt memes here.
ralphs ex co-host flamenco here.
ralphs co-host rand here.
gunt general idea thread here.
killstream guests here.
talk to the gunt thread here.
place bets and speculate on gunts health in the ralph dead pool here.
gunt video and audio sperg outs here.
the gunt report here all gunt sagas and speculation all the time here.


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

Here are my top killstream moments



			https://youtu.be/0WrIAZpjEH8
		


When the furry was doxed, he has a thread afaik


			https://youtube.com/watch?v=Dt9J96GfMU
		




			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmMJiHcraBw
		


Stream with nool and Ralph talking about Kenny Jones 


			https://youtube.com/watch?v=jb054_WP4go
		


Hot Mic of course 


			https://youtu.be/Nv_6WhitIHE


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

he's complaining,  yet again.
tweet/archive
someone asked if he's drunk.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 13, 2020)

What if Ralph has his clothes washed at a laundromat and people end up smelling his underwear?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

StraightShooter2 said:


> What if Ralph has his clothes washed at a laundromat and people end up smelling his underwear?


absolute haram.
what's your favourite ks moment?


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 13, 2020)

death of chans said:


> absolute haram.
> what's your favourite ks moment?


ks?


----------



## Ripple (Dec 13, 2020)

What’s going to happen to Ethan if Barb dies?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

StraightShooter2 said:


> ks?


killstream.



Ripple said:


> What’s going to happen to Ethan if we find out he ate cleo?


*fixed


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

last night was the highlight of his career, according to him.
tweet/archive


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 13, 2020)

death of chans said:


> he's complaining,  yet again.
> tweet/archive
> someone asked if he's drunk.
> View attachment 1786938


Didnt Ralph have an in at bitchute? Wasn´t one of the cofounders a big fan or something?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> Didnt Ralph have an in at bitchute? Wasn´t one of the cofounders a big fan or something?


yes, this is likely a huge motivator behind this tweet.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 13, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> Didnt Ralph have an in at bitchute? Wasn´t one of the cofounders a big fan or something?


hes claimed multiple times bitchute will flag what he tells him and they retweet him from time to time which according to some users is a rare thing for them to do as often as they have for him


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> hes claimed multiple times bitchute will flag what he tells him and they retweet him from time to time which according to some users is a rare thing for them to do as often as they have for him


it makes sense they bend the knee to censorship.


----------



## naught (Dec 14, 2020)

The time when Ralph cried as corrine sperged, giving us a show in a wonderful display of boomer stupidity trying to divine who Josh was and who Jim was while dax did his usual bit 

Ralph sounds drunk



			https://youtube.com/watch?v=xFybSUZ37DI


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 14, 2020)

death of chans said:


> killstream.
> 
> 
> *fixed


I don't actually have one, but I'll think on it.


----------



## Freya (Dec 14, 2020)

Ralph is less of a loser than adezero


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 14, 2020)

What if Ethan Ralph actually did save the white race?


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 14, 2020)

What if Zidan never left?


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 14, 2020)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> What if Zidan never left?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2020)

so pantsu and ralph probably dont use protection so demon baby 2 when? also aborted or molested being mroe likely?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 14, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> so pantsu and ralph probably dont use protection so demon baby 2 when? also aborted or molested being mroe likely?


Whatever would grab Pantsu the most attention is what would happen.  Did that nostalgia chick make some kind of abortion music video or some shit?  I'd imagine that would be something Pantsu would do should she get gunted up.  I could also see her keeping it and parading the poor little monster around for about a month before just sort of forgetting it existed.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Freya said:


> Ralph is less of a loser than adezero


what's the lore on ade, im aware she's an EDiot


Mr. Manchester said:


> Whatever would grab Pantsu the most attention is what would happen.  Did that nostalgia chick make some kind of abortion music video or some shit?  I'd imagine that would be something Pantsu would do should she get gunted up.  I could also see her keeping it and parading the poor little monster around for about a month before just sort of forgetting it existed.


yes, she made a documentary about her abortion. (the nostalgia chick)



TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> What if Zidan never left?


i once listened to one of zidans post mortem shows and he had topics prepared and discussed the news, so maybe it'd be more organized until ethan would inevitably start dragging zidan down.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 14, 2020)

death of chans said:


> yes, she made a documentary about her abortion. (the nostalgia chick)


That's right!  I remember it being kind of cutsy quirky.  The music video was about rape.

I say all of this because Pantsu sounds like the next stage of evolution from Nostalgia Chick.  So I wouldn't be surprised at any of it.  Here's hoping Moviebob stalks her next.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> That's right!  I remember it being kind of cutsy quirky.  The music video was about rape.
> 
> I say all of this because Pantsu sounds like the next stage of evolution from Nostalgia Chick.  So I wouldn't be surprised at any of it.  Here's hoping Moviebob stalks her next.


that's what the i2p people remind me of.


----------



## Freya (Dec 14, 2020)

death of chans said:


> what's the lore on ade, im aware she's an EDiot


 she was never an EDiot lol

she just dated the previous owner for clout, just like she did with ralph


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Freya said:


> she was never an EDiot lol
> 
> she just dated the previous owner for clout, just like she did with ralph


that's how she's trying to market herself at least.


----------



## Freya (Dec 14, 2020)

death of chans said:


> that's how she's trying to market herself at least.


this is like the 4th guy shes done this with.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Freya said:


> this is like the 4th guy shes done this with.


makes sense, in the last stream they were pushing ed merch.
the streams are boring af.


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 15, 2020)

What if Ethan Ralph was sent to prison?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Captain Hank Murph said:


> What if Ethan Ralph was sent to prison?


he would brag about it, like he does with the last time he went to prison.


----------



## Seth MacFartman (Dec 15, 2020)

death of chans said:


> he would brag about it, like he does with the last time he went to prison.


Until he gets Ganga raped by a group of black prison dudes.


----------



## naught (Dec 15, 2020)

Freya said:


> this is like the 4th guy shes done this with.


How typical




Captain Hank Murph said:


> What if Ethan Ralph was sent to prison?


With his trip to Tampa this is a real possibility


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Captain Hank Murph said:


> Until he gets Ganga raped by a group of black prison dudes.


he prefers to watch not participate.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

ralph is live on another show...
tweet/archive


----------



## naught (Dec 16, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> so pantsu and ralph probably dont use protection so demon baby 2 when? also aborted or molested being mroe likely?


They'll keep it to raise in their gunted image


"Leaks" from the dick show discord
Ralph arrested yet again 
Thread on Nora and Ralph's mom 

Ralph is putting the new board to use with all this content


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 17, 2020)

I just had a thought: What exactly does Ralph do after the show? Everyone knows he stays up until morning, sleeps until the afternoon, then does his show. He has no hobbies, doesn't read, I don't think he watches TV. Definitely doesn't play video games. 

I think he has a crippling porn addiction. I'm not talking about "lol jcaesar187 DDDD!" I mean the guy gets drunk and spends eight hours on pornhub until he falls asleep crying at what he has become. This would explain why his entire life outside of the show is a black hole. All we know of him is when he seethes on Twitter or, more recently, shows up at these IRL events where he makes a complete fool of himself, often involving his perversions. I used to think he spent all his time on twitter or discord but it just doesn't add up.


----------



## naught (Dec 17, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> I just had a thought: What exactly does Ralph do after the show? Everyone knows he stays up until morning, sleeps until the afternoon, then does his show. He has no hobbies, doesn't read, I don't think he watches TV. Definitely doesn't play video games.
> 
> I think he has a crippling porn addiction. I'm not talking about "lol jcaesar187 DDDD!" I mean the guy gets drunk and spends eight hours on pornhub until he falls asleep crying at what he has become. This would explain why his entire life outside of the show is a black hole. All we know of him is when he seethes on Twitter or, more recently, shows up at these IRL events where he makes a complete fool of himself, often involving his perversions. I used to think he spent all his time on twitter or discord but it just doesn't add up.


Messages his e-gfs
Checks /cow/ 8kun
Refreshes his farms page (board)
Browses pornhub
Steals pills
Stumbles around looking for alcohol 
Re lives his "glory days" when metokur appeared on his show 


Are there any pictures of Ralph's room?

Almost every other cow has done a house tour

Based on the cans.wav I'd guess it looks like a room someone would post on 4 or 8chan


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 17, 2020)

This is a question that occurred to me. 

Is Ralph hated now more than ever before? 

On a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being absolutely hated, how would you rate the hatred the web has towards Ralph during: 

Gamergate
Bouldergate
Pillstream 1.0
Now?


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 17, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> This is a question that occurred to me.
> 
> Is Ralph hated now more than ever before?
> 
> ...


Gamergate: 4/10
Bouldergate: 5.5/10
Pillstream: 6.5
Now: 8.5/10


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 17, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> Gamergate: 4/10
> Bouldergate: 5.5/10
> Pillstream: 6.5
> Now: 8.5/10


Think you can elaborate? I thought Ralph's show and by extension him were popular during Bouldergate so for him to be less liked after Gamergate is interesting to me.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 17, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> Think you can elaborate? I thought Ralph's show and by extension him were popular during Bouldergate so for him to be less liked after Gamergate is interesting to me.


The more notoriety you get, the more hated you inadvertently are. Ethan Ralph was at best annoying and inconvenient during the GamerGate era, another in a throng of joiners and entryist losers who thought themselves the leader of what was essentially an allergic reaction to faggotry. I'd rate him to be on par with the Californian feminist bitch who took up the mantle of Vivian James to fuck with 4chan.

As time passes, he becomes more known, until he stabilizes as a kind of shitty z-list e-celeb name. He gets invited to other shitty talk shows like Dick's and Warski's, attaining further notoriety and since he is not one to make friends but rather to make enemies, he starts drawing a lot of attention to his antics, culminating with the Pillstream.

And now the Internet is positively sure that he is a trash heap in the shape of a man, a living and breathing sewage pipe made of human flesh and bone with no real purpose in life and with no worthwhile contributions to society in the three wretched decades of existence that he's managed to eke out thus far.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 17, 2020)

What if Ralph injected heroin into his grundle?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> What if Ralph injected heroin into his grundle?


a pillstream would be inevitable.



L. Duse said:


> This is a question that occurred to me.
> 
> Is Ralph hated now more than ever before?
> 
> ...


in betwixt gamergate and bouldergate there's Internet bloodsports...
with the way he came onto this site I'd say has always been a nuisance.
the people who hate him are either disgruntled fans gunt guards, or because of the way he would try to play into /cow/ by shitting on sargon and derailing the cyclical.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 17, 2020)

i just had the best and most likely schizo theory ive ever had after 72 hours no sleep, the  fucking gunt is a literal cuckold. he wanted to abort the retort because faith did something left out of the leaks that made it extremely likely that eathan cuckover ralph is not the father. thats why the paternity test joke from pantsu, thats what the revenge theory faith put forth was over, thats why ethan ralph wanted desperately to smother the life out of "his" bastard childs eyes. the gunt is cucked the retort isnt his!

side note ethan do pro wrestling youd unironically be excellent as a heel it would end your financial troubles youd be in the wwe uppercard in fucking no time and before you go "oh well ill have to play a coward thats not ralpha" remember it was good enough for flair and got him critical acclaim


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Dec 18, 2020)

Did I read somewhere that Ralph was hitting up female fans with gross come ons, using burner phones and that this was a "well known" thang? AFAIR it was linked to his habit of hoarding dirt on people?


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 18, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> side note ethan do pro wrestling youd unironically be excellent as a heel it would end your financial troubles youd be in the wwe uppercard in fucking no time and before you go "oh well ill have to play a coward thats not ralpha" remember it was good enough for flair and got him critical acclaim





Spoiler: I hide pro wrestling sperging behind a spoiler because I love you, dear Kiwi.



Gunt would have been an absolute Hall of Fame old-school pro wrestling manager. Without question. Southern asshole with questionable morals? Check. Gets fired up and screams interminably while red-faced when prodded? Check. Of all Gunt's missteps in life, him not joining the business is the biggest IMO.

Professional wrestling has a deep, rich history of Southern assholes being complete degenerates simply to occupy themselves during all hours not spent in the ring. It's actually a very boring, lonely life, in between the plane flights, car rides and endless anonymous hotel rooms.  The "ribbing" culture came from these guys playing pranks on each other at all times, to varying degrees depending on the individuals.

F'rinstance, on the low end, you had much beloved nice guy Beautiful Bobby Eaton tying a knot in the end of your soda straw so that when you came back and grabbed your drink, you nearly sucked your brain through your ear tubes.  In the middle, you had a guy like Owen Hart calling your hotel room pretending to be an irate fan, sending you downstairs to the hotel lobby at 2am ready to fistfight a figment of your imagination.  Or you had flat-out awful shit like Mr. Fuji stealing someones dog, cooking it, and feeding it to the owner.  This all simply to pass the time and amuse themselves.*

Of course, these days, WWE does not allow most of this bullshit due to HR/PR concerns, and now the performers have smart phones and video games to occupy them, and there's no room for a Ralphamale there. Back in the heyday, of multiple competing wrestling promotions and whatnot, he would have been a shoo-in.

There is a .txt archive of a thread from the old Death Valley Driver messageboard. It was yeeted due to legal concerns in '05 or '06, but it was an assembled catalog of all the horrible, shitty, scummy things pro wrestlers were known to have allegedly done (and it didn't even include Buck "Rock 'n' Roll" Zumhofe reconnecting with his long-lost teenage daughter and then fucking her brains out while pimping her out in his wrestling shows as "The Virgin.") If you are a wrestling fan, it's a .txt worthy of perusal.

This. This is the world that Ethan Ralph should have inhabited.

*No one would have ribbed the Gunt, though. They only rib folks that people _like._


----------



## Vetti (Dec 18, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> This is a question that occurred to me.
> 
> Is Ralph hated now more than ever before?
> 
> ...



I still don't "hate" Ralph. Watching him fail is good entertainment but I don't dislike him more passionately than I would most other people.


----------



## Canned Bread (Dec 18, 2020)

Ripple said:


> What’s going to happen to Ethan if Barb dies?



He would mix liquor with pills and do nothing.

What if Ethan convinced Chris to go onto the Killstream?


----------



## The Soaker (Dec 18, 2020)

Any highlights/recaps from last nights stream? Been trying to go through all of these threads but found nothing..


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 18, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> What if Ralph injected heroin into his grundle?


What if Luna Slater left Lurch for Gunt?


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 18, 2020)

The Soaker said:


> Any highlights/recaps from last nights stream? Been trying to go through all of these threads but found nothing..


It was a schizo antisemite and a kike arguing the merits of kaballah. and Ralph seemed sober. I made it less than two minutes before sunsetting the stream.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 18, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> Spoiler: I hide pro wrestling sperging behind a spoiler because I love you, dear Kiwi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol didnt know he fit that well i was thinking on a more surface level "white trash asshole cartoon character funny". i dont even mean it as an insult though the one funny thing i remember him doing that actually took off everywhere for a bit was smoke posting to kraut who was trying to quit. the bits of talent he has are all trying to get people to hate him.


----------



## Paragoric (Dec 18, 2020)

What if the infamous gunt photo was never taken? What if Ralph had followed Daddy Gym's "no irl meet-ups" rule, the photo was never taken, we never saw ethan on his channel or really anywhere else unless an "a-lawg" got the shot like they fucked up his car, then he could disavow the pic as shopped or something?

No picture, no meme, no dancing gunt pudding. Does Ethan hold on a just little longer and still screw it all up, or would he still be pulling that good grift?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 18, 2020)

Simply Outplayed said:


> If Ethan went to rehab after jail and left the internet I honestly have no idea what he would do. Not having ever worked a proper job leaves his resume very unpalatable to potential employers. Although, if he was at the weight that he was when he left prison he would be able to do some manual labour jobs or even deliver food via uber eats like Mundane Matt.


He can use the 2k he will have left to get into a trade school.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 18, 2020)

Paragoric said:


> What if the infamous gunt photo was never taken? What if Ralph had followed Daddy Gym's "no irl meet-ups" rule, the photo was never taken, we never saw ethan on his channel or really anywhere else unless an "a-lawg" got the shot like they fucked up his car, then he could disavow the pic as shopped or something?
> 
> No picture, no meme, no dancing gunt pudding. Does Ethan hold on a just little longer and still screw it all up, or would he still be pulling that good grift?


This is his fate. If it wasn't the gunt, it would have been something else.


----------



## Paragoric (Dec 18, 2020)

Cyn7kaL said:


> You know what I keep thinking about.  Last year, Ralph's biggest controversy was the IT'S NAWT TRUUUUU/Pillstream shit, which feels like a drop in the ocean compared to all the shit that happened this year.  From Nora divorce to now, it's just been 9 months of non-stop shit.


it's fucking karma compounded by drug use.

Ok, What if...

What if Ethan Ralph did not openly participate/support Metokur's war on Sargon?

What if Ethan never crosses the-speedster-who-shall-not-be-named? Never gets involoved with the Plates after IBS apocalypse?

If either or both of the what-ifs above happen, is he still a happy anonymous drug user with a youtube show?

Edit: I know he wasnt anonymous. How about generally faceless?


----------



## naught (Dec 23, 2020)

Ethan Ralph should have Jacob Sockness on, they both have the same level of understanding when it comes to politics
(https://twitter.com/JacobSockness/status/1341651507800727553)
(https://archive.md/OZuT7)


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 23, 2020)

Paragoric said:


> it's fucking karma compounded by drug use.
> 
> Ok, What if...
> 
> ...


What if he never wanted to own the a-logs? Shit, if he stopped wanting to own the spergs his whole life would be different. Think of all the shit he's gotten himself into because of his fragile ego. Most notably releasing revenge porn which might put him on the sex offender list for at least 15 years.
Where's *Yo YOBA *Baked Alaska with my signed copy of meme magic? Check these out which were initially made for the Soph stream:


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 4, 2021)

Question: who is the guy to Dick’s right in the infamous gunt photo? Is he a content creator / Internet personality of some sort?

Sorry if that’s been addressed. I can’t find the answer.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 4, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Question: who is the guy to Dick’s right in the infamous gunt photo? Is he a content creator / Internet personality of some sort?
> 
> Sorry if that’s been addressed. I can’t find the answer.


I want to say a random Dickhead (one of his fans) TBH. Dax draws a way larger crowd so it makes sense that if he announced he was going somewhere (see: Road Rage) his retarded fans will come in hopes of meeting the guy who was on Dr. Phil.

EDIT: But yeah, I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 4, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Question: who is the guy to Dick’s right in the infamous gunt photo?





TriggerMeElmo said:


> I want to say a random Dickhead (one of his fans) TBH.


He's not a dickhead, but a former kumite fan.  He's wearing an "all hail blue whale" shirt, which is a fright supremacy/ghastly & AP thing, and some gay spiky glasses like SoFain.  I don't know anything more than that though.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 4, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> He's not a dickhead, but a former kumite fan.  He's wearing an "all hail blue whale" shirt, which is a fright supremacy/ghastly & AP thing, and some gay spiky glasses like SoFain.  I don't know anything more than that though.


I think it would be weird to pose for a photo with Tonka's "enemies" but then again they all consider this gay wrestling thing to be an act and not real but that sounds pretty logical to me. I wonder which one of Tonka's jannies he is. That Captain something or another who is an autistic dragonkin?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 4, 2021)

What if Ralph’s gunt separated from him and became sentient? Would it get its own thread?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 4, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I think it would be weird to pose for a photo with Tonka's "enemies" but then again they all consider this gay wrestling thing to be an act and not real but that sounds pretty logical to me. I wonder which one of Tonka's jannies he is. That Captain something or another who is an autistic dragonkin?


Most former kumite fans turned on Tonka long before Knoxville. I don't doubt he had as well and was going to meet Warski and Ralph, but I don't really know.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 4, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> What if Ralph’s gunt separated from him and became sentient? Would it get its own thread?


It already has its own thread https://kiwifarms.net/threads/guntology-a-study-of-the-earths-most-grizzled-stomach.81187/


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 4, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Most former kumite fans turned on Tonka long before Knoxville. I don't doubt he had as well and was going to meet Warski and Ralph, but I don't really know.


You're not wrong but I guess unless he was there to burn his t-shirt (glad that was never publicly filmed) I still find it really gay. Plus the hat. You do raise good points, It just leaves me


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 4, 2021)

I edited the title because the formatting was giving me eyeball AIDS. That huge chunk was put in the subtitle, just so you know.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 4, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> It already has its own thread https://kiwifarms.net/threads/guntology-a-study-of-the-earths-most-grizzled-stomach.81187/


yea but what if it came to life and went on guntventures or something


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 4, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> You're not wrong but I guess unless he was there to burn his t-shirt (glad that was never publicly filmed) I still find it really gay. Plus the hat. You do raise good points, It just leaves me


The shirt has nothing to do with Tonka. It's an AP & Ghastly thing. I just mention that because they would go on the kumite and Tonka would often show their fright supremacy cartoons. So it's much more likely that the guy was a former fan of the kumite and not a dickhead.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 4, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> yea but what if it came to life and went on guntventures or something


Then there'd be more important things to do than be writing a thread about it. The fate of the world would be at stake. Somebody can write about it after we destroy the beast.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 8, 2021)

what would happen if ralph wasn't a failure?
what brand of cow would he be? id say horrorcow..


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 21, 2021)

what if  wasn't a white nigger?


----------



## 3MMA (Aug 4, 2021)

Canned Bread said:


> What if Ethan convinced Chris to go onto the Killstream?


Old but relevant, now that   is aiming for this.

What if Gunt had never stolen his mother’s (rip) pain meds?

Finally, what if Gunt hadn’t hogged down all those milkshakes the other day? Would he have caught the CWC arrest footage he’s fagging out over?


----------

